# Splinter Cell Conviction Wallpaper



## Candido1225 (Apr 5, 2010)

I made this one rather quickly since I was bored and didn't feel like doing a lot but I think the result right now is pretty damn good! What do you think of it?


----------



## playallday (Apr 6, 2010)

Not bad at all! 9/10!


----------

